# Head and forehead cover



## Cjandmarv (Apr 24, 2020)

During this scary time I watch lots of cooking shows. Please tell me why chefs dont wear a headband to catch the sweat falling into the food? Due to this embedded vision. I feel eating out and supporting local restaurants out of the question. 
It's a simple solution. Please make this a requirement while cooking.
Thank you
Carol Henry


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

CALIFORNIA RETAIL FOOD CODE
113969. 
(a) Except as specified in subdivision (b), all food employees preparing, serving, or handling food or utensils shall wear hair restraints, such as hats, hair coverings, or nets, which are designed and worn to effectively keep their hair from contacting nonprepackaged food, clean equipment, utensils, linens, and unwrapped single-use articles. 
(b) This section does not apply to food employees, such as counter staff who only serve beverages and wrapped or prepackaged foods, hostesses, and wait staff, if they present a minimal risk of contaminating nonprepackaged food, clean equipment, utensils, linens, and unwrapped single-use articles. 

Cooking shows are not retail food outlets so not applicable to them.

Just curious, at home do you wear a headband to catch the sweat falling into the food?


----------



## Cjandmarv (Apr 24, 2020)

cheflayne said:


> CALIFORNIA RETAIL FOOD CODE
> 113969.
> (a) Except as specified in subdivision (b), all food employees preparing, serving, or handling food or utensils shall wear hair restraints, such as hats, hair coverings, or nets, which are designed and worn to effectively keep their hair from contacting nonprepackaged food, clean equipment, utensils, linens, and unwrapped single-use articles.
> (b) This section does not apply to food employees, such as counter staff who only serve beverages and wrapped or prepackaged foods, hostesses, and wait staff, if they present a minimal risk of contaminating nonprepackaged food, clean equipment, utensils, linens, and unwrapped single-use articles.
> ...


I'm curious as to why such a defensive reply? I live in Florida and have eaten out quite often. No they don't wear headbands. Never gave it a thought till this virus is spreading so much. Maybe it was acceptable and never questioned. Now our lifes depend on it. One more thing. I cook for myself. I'm good without a headband.😊😉


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I've never heard of a virus spreading through sweat. People freak out about a hair in their food but there's virtually no chance of it making you sick, either.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Cjandmarv said:


> I'm curious as to why such a defensive reply? I live in Florida and have eaten out quite often. No they don't wear headbands. Never gave it a thought till this virus is spreading so much. Maybe it was acceptable and never questioned. Now our lifes depend on it. One more thing. I cook for myself. I'm good without a headband.😊😉


There was nothing defensive about it. There is nothing to defend. It is a requirement in California. As to what you do at home, I am just trying to understand the mindset of people that expect one thing of other people, but not the same of themselves.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

Cjandmarv said:


> I'm curious as to why such a defensive reply? I live in Florida and have eaten out quite often. No they don't wear headbands. Never gave it a thought till this virus is spreading so much. Maybe it was acceptable and never questioned. Now our lifes depend on it. One more thing. I cook for myself. I'm good without a headband.😊😉


youre far from good


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Smirk.......
Food shows really are entertainment more the real life. That being said all I ever see is magazine pictures, ads, reality TV, all showing cooks and Chefs without hair or beard nets or hats. 
Not even gloves when preparing ready to eat foods. 
So now everyone thinks this is how it is. 
In a way, this virus threat is making people more aware of sanitation and hygiene. 
Maybe now restaurants will be more aware as well.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

chefross said:


> Smirk.......
> Food shows really are entertainment more the real life. That being said all I ever see is magazine pictures, ads, reality TV, all showing cooks and Chefs without hair or beard nets or hats.
> Not even gloves when preparing ready to eat foods.
> So now everyone thinks this is how it is.
> ...


"hygiene" and "catering to peoples *ickyness*" are two totally different things. People get icky about an eyelash. people get icky about seeing the entire side of a cow. people get icky about a certain minority they dont like in the kitchen putting their food together for them.

people get *put at risk *by workers not washing their hands regularly, by not sanitising/clearing down their workbench regularly, by someone in the back dropping something on the floor and lazily deciding that because noone saw it its fine

the things that wind up people obsessive inner-ape who has boundry issues, and the things that can actually put people at risk are two entirely *different* things. Notice how all my examples of the latter are things they wouldnt even notice if they were happening/failing to happen?

we are animals covered in hair and our bodies are falling off in microscophic amounts every milisecond of the day. We need to be realistic.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

chefross said:


> Smirk.......
> Food shows really are entertainment more the real life. That being said all I ever see is magazine pictures, ads, reality TV, all showing cooks and Chefs without hair or beard nets or hats.
> Not even gloves when preparing ready to eat foods.
> So now everyone thinks this is how it is.
> ...


If you prepare food for yourself and only yourself you are free to do it any way you want.

If TV chefs were to observe proper sanitation and hygiene it would probably turn people off to cooking. Bad enough many people don't know how to cook and TV chefs make it look like all you have to do is throw this and that together to make a wonderful dish. If they saw that they need gloves, hats, sanitizer and proper procedures to prevent cross contamination they would freak out.

You are right in the respect that this pandemic has got a lot of people thinking. Some things that we all have to do now are a lot like what should have always been practiced in the kitchen.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chefross said:


> Smirk.......
> Food shows really are entertainment more the real life. That being said all I ever see is magazine pictures, ads, reality TV, all showing cooks and Chefs without hair or beard nets or hats.
> Not even gloves when preparing ready to eat foods.
> So now everyone thinks this is how it is.
> ...


I wonder what people, today, would think of the Vitamix blender ads from the 90's that featured chefs, naked, with their Vitamix blenders!!!!!!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

pete said:


> Vitamix blender ads from the 90's that featured chefs, naked, with their Vitamix blenders!!!!!!!


LOL, I still have my Vitamix calender from the 90's with the different ads, each one being a different month and_* I still have the blender as well.*_


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Innocuous Lemon said:


> "hygiene" and "catering to peoples *ickyness*" are two totally different things. People get icky about an eyelash. people get icky about seeing the entire side of a cow. people get icky about a certain minority they dont like in the kitchen putting their food together for them.
> 
> people get *put at risk *by workers not washing their hands regularly, by not sanitising/clearing down their workbench regularly, by someone in the back dropping something on the floor and lazily deciding that because noone saw it its fine
> 
> ...


You may be right, but the word "ickyness" is ambiguous and encompasses things like no hairnet, no gloves, sweat dripping into food, snot hanging from the nose, need I go on?
As far as halb's comment, I believe that IS what's needed on these shows. People need to understand the seriousness of taking precautions when preparing food for themselves or others.
As a caterer myself, I see all too well how some people keep their kitchens. I would be hesitant to be a guest for dinner at their home.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

my entire point is that none of this stuff is inherently dangerous, but as neurotic and hypocritical creatures we just get "grossed-out" by the idea of it. this is *not* serious. serious is giving people food poisoning.

obviously as food purveyors its our responsibility to uphold a level of personal hygiene and good standards. i dont believe in that being enforced on me by superfluous nonsense and people thinking unrealistically and drawing from a near-dsytopian future mindset of the human being in itself being one humongous malign bacteria


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

I have an article on here I wrote several years ago about us and food safety. If anyone's interested, I'll dig it up and link it here again.

BUT, if y'all are interested in some REAL entertainment about what's allowed to happen to food before we even get it from our purveyors, get a bowl of popcorn and read this shit:

https://www.fda.gov/food/ingredient...atory-information/food-defect-levels-handbook


----------

